# Windows XP x64 Softwareinstallation wird nicht ausgeführt



## smyle (12. September 2011)

Hallo Zusammen
Habe ein Problem mit einem Windows XP x64. Alle Updates sind auf dem Computer gemacht.
Das Problem ist das auf einmal keine Software mehr installiert werden kann. D. h. sobald zum Beispiel das Adobe Reader X ausgeführt wird, wird das Packet extrahiert aber die Installation nicht ausgeführt.
Habe somit das extrahierte vom Adobe Reader auf das C Temp kopiert und die exe Datei ausgeführt. Hat leider nichts gebracht. 
Hatte das Problem schon mal an einem anderen x64 Computer und musste diesen neu Aufsetzten. Aber leider ist das Aufsetzten dieses Computer sehr kompliziert, da die Mitarbeiterin unbedingt damit arbeiten muss. 

Weis jemand an was das liegen könnte? Ist es vielleicht ein Windows Update oder sonst etwas?
Danke und Gruss
Smyle


----------



## Bratkartoffel (12. September 2011)

Hi,

könnte sein, dass mit deiner "Windows Installer" Installation was nicht passt.
Versuche mal diesen neu zu installieren: Klick

Allgemein kann ich nur von einer WinXP x64 Installation abraten, hatte da schon zu viele Probleme damit. Die x86 Version läuft meiner Erfahrung nach um einiges stabiler...

Gruß
BK


----------



## SE (12. September 2011)

MUSS es unbedingt XP x64 sein ? Damit hat man viele Probleme , Updates und Patches sind manchmal inkompatibel , es wird nur noch wenig Hardware erkannt da es keine XP x64 Treiber gibt ... alles in allem : wenn du es schon neu aufsetzt nimm gleich die x86er ...


----------



## smyle (13. September 2011)

Hallo Bratkartoffel habe dein Tipp ausprobiert. Die Software aus dem Link konnte installiert werden aber leider hat es nichts gebracht.

Und ja es muss unbedingt ein x64 Windows XP sein, da auf dem Computer auch CAD Software installiert ist.
Was wieder ein zweites Problem ergibt. Denn wir mussten eines der CAD Software neu installieren. 
Das Deinstallieren hat problemlos funktioniert aber das Installieren der Software nicht. Es geht etwa bis 30 % und danach verschwindet das Fenster wieder.

Das ist eine seltsame Sache, welche ich lösten sollte, aber keine Idee mehr habe. 
Daher bin ich für jede Hilfe und Idee Dankbar.


----------

